# Basic circle skirt pattern



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

I've been looking and haven't found what I want yet so I thought I'd ask here if anyone has any ideas on where to look. I've looked at Butterick, McCalls and Vogue online. I've not looked at any stores yet, but plan to go to Hobby Lobby in the next week or so.

I want a simple pattern for a circle skirt with an elastic waist and pockets, preferable side inset pockets. No ruffles, no inset pieces, no pattern where you sew panels together to make the circle. I used to have one .. mumble mumble.. years ago but of course that's gone. It was a really easy pattern to follow.

I'm not spatially inclined to follow a pattern if I have to resize it, like printing off something and adding inches till I get to what I want, so I want a pre made pattern I can cut to my size and then just sew together.

I'd like to make several of these so it really does need to be simple.

Any ideas??


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://kwiksew.mccall.com/skirts---tops-pages-3039.php

Check there, 

or look in the costume section of any of the big name pattern companies.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

AngieM2 said:


> http://kwiksew.mccall.com/skirts---tops-pages-3039.php
> 
> Check there,
> 
> or look in the costume section of any of the big name pattern companies.


I was thinking in terms of the "poodle skirt" that was the rage back in the 50's. It was named that because it had a poodle on a leash on the front of it. It was a circle skirt.


----------

